# Mechanical Engineer find Mining job in perth.



## ken (Mar 24, 2010)

I just migrated to Perth with 175 visa and i have 7 year experience in mechanical design engineering in electronic industry. What should i do if i want to get a job in HVAC or Mining industry, Any advice please?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

ken said:


> I just migrated to Perth with 175 visa and i have 7 year experience in mechanical design engineering in electronic industry. What should i do if i want to get a job in HVAC or Mining industry, Any advice please?


You can only have a look at what companies are involved in major resource projects Ken, either directly or through infrastructure contracts and see what positions they are looking to fill.
If your experience does not suit positions being advertised, you may have to consider less experienced positions needing to be filled and see if you can start getting some interviews.

Get your CV brushed up, head along to some agencies as well, preferably those specifically involved with resources/mining industries and get yourself known to employers, being prepared to move to remote locations a possible advantage though there is a lot of Fly In / Fly Out work done.


----------



## ken (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for the advice!!!. Is it a must for me to register myself as a member for the Engineering Astralia?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

ken said:


> Thanks for the advice!!!. Is it a must for me to register myself as a member for the Engineering Astralia?


It's not a must Ken but may help with some companies.


----------

